# Lure Wraps



## fender66 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cleaning up the boat last night, I reached in and managed to stick my forearm with a nice treble hook. Don't want that to happen again.  

Who uses them and which brand.

Some are made cheap and I want to stay away from those, but then again, I don't want to pay a lot for them either cause the materials used can't be that expensive. (I know...double edged sword)

I'm considering making my own, but thought I'd ask opinions first as the box marked sewing isn't checked on the back of my "Man Card".

This isn't intended as a "wanted" ad, but if you have some laying around that you don't want....lemme know.


----------



## njTom (Oct 21, 2010)

I use the ones from BPS. They are alittle pricey but I like the quality of them. They have velcro on all 3 sides to really wrap around your lures and don't slide off, and the hooks don't get hung up on the material.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 21, 2010)

These are the best I have found for the price... I have about 15 of them. I've had most of them since the end of last year to keep some people from looking to see what I'm throwing before or after a tourney.

I have the 6" & 10" models... Always go bigger.... I don't care for my 6" because whatever your covering needs to be pretty small. I would stick with the 10" models

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Eye_Surrender_Bait_Wraps/descpage-ESBW.html


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 22, 2010)

fender66 said:


> I'm considering making my own, but thought I'd ask opinions first as the box marked sewing isn't checked on the back of my "Man Card".



Um, yeah. My mom never knew that wasn't on the official man card and made sure I knew how to do 'that' in high shool. I must admit, being able to repair my own stuff (hunting clothes especially) has saved me some hard earned bucks over the years. Just this year I had to show the wife how to use the sewing machine -that was somewhat of a blow to my manliness. Then I had to show the kids (girls) because they wanted to make something too :roll: 

Not really much to add to the conversation other than Russ has it right - hide your weapons from curious eyes!


----------



## freetofish (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope your alright. Treble hooks can be a very dangerous. You should have asked me to help yoiu clean your boat........shessh


----------



## fender66 (Oct 22, 2010)

freetofish said:


> I hope your alright. Treble hooks can be a very dangerous. You should have asked me to help you clean your boat........shessh



Guys.....you have no idea how funny this response is to me. Here's a quick explanation:

I have a fishing bud that has sat and listened to me chat endlessly and for hours about this forum and all the GREAT guys that I've met on here. Well...just so happens that "freetofish" is my best fishing buddy and he's the one that I just spent 3 WONDERFUL days with on the water last weekend. I didn't know 'til now that he actually joined the forum.

A VERY SPECIAL :WELCOME: to freetofish. So happy to see you here Ron, and can't wait to get back out there with you again!

By the way.....I caught the biggest fish of the weekend. :roll:


----------

